# Weaver diesel plans



## makoman1860 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello all,
  Trying to track down a set of plans for the MBI redrawn Weaver diesel. Sadly I did not buy the updated MBI plans book before Ron's passing. Thank you!
 -Aaron


----------



## GailInNM (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't help with Ron's redrawn version but the original 1950's plans are still available at:
http://www.myhobbystore.co.uk/product/17466/diesel-engine-1cc-mm251
Gail in NM


----------



## Rodrigo Castellanos (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello!  if you still looking for, i can send you the plans. Cheers Rodrigo


----------



## makoman1860 (Oct 20, 2020)

Rodrigo Castellanos said:


> Hello!  if you still looking for, i can send you the plans. Cheers Rodrigo


Yes that would be fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## Rodrigo Castellanos (Oct 20, 2020)

can you give me you email? Cheers


----------



## Michał Rogowski (Oct 21, 2020)

Rodrigo Castellanos said:


> can you give me you email? Cheers


Could you please send those also to me? [email protected]
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## goldstar31 (Oct 21, 2020)

As Lockdown seems imment again in North of England, I'd appreciate a a copy. plrease!

tramuntana(at) btinternet.com

NB I'm running out of- well everything- including patience after being actually 'shielded' and on my own since February- 

Many thanks


----------



## Rodrigo Castellanos (Oct 21, 2020)

goldstar31 said:


> As Lockdown seems imment again in North of England, I'd appreciate a a copy. plrease!
> 
> tramuntana(at) btinternet.com
> 
> ...


hi! Plans sent.


----------



## Rodrigo Castellanos (Oct 21, 2020)

Michał Rogowski said:


> Could you please send those also to me? [email protected]
> Thank you very much in advance!


hi! plans sent. Cheers


----------



## gredeby (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi Rodrigo.
Please can you send the plans to me.
[email protected]
Thankyou very  much.
Bengt


----------



## 777engman (Oct 22, 2020)

hi, any chance I could get a copy to please?
cheers
Dean


----------



## 777engman (Oct 22, 2020)

[email protected]


----------



## mdanna (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi!

Please send it to me!
I really want to build this engine!
[email protected]


----------



## ajoeiam (Oct 22, 2020)

Rodrigo Castellanos said:


> Hello!  if you still looking for, i can send you the plans. Cheers Rodrigo



Me ten (not too), email - - - [email protected]


----------



## Mad (Oct 22, 2020)

Me 11.......
[email protected]
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MOTOXFAMILY (Oct 22, 2020)

I would like a copy as well. Plenty of time to get projects done now with work slow.
Thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## Rodrigo Castellanos (Oct 23, 2020)

hi guys! think i had send all request, if someone is missing, please let me know at [email protected]


----------



## mdanna (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi, Rodrigo!

Thank you!


----------



## 777engman (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks mate, I got your email, much appreciated.
Regards
Dean


----------



## dethrow55 (Oct 23, 2020)

hello Rodrigo can i receive a set of plan? thanks .  [email protected]


----------



## dethrow55 (Oct 23, 2020)

hello Rodrigo thank you for the plans. james


----------



## aarggh (Oct 24, 2020)

Just sent an email thanks Rodrigo!

cheers, Ian


----------



## Donrecardo (Oct 24, 2020)

If I'm not too late could I have a copy please
[email protected]


----------



## mertkan37 (Feb 26, 2021)

[email protected]


----------

